# MS 290 - Recommend a 20" .325 Bar



## jwoair23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys, can anyone out there recommend the best bar for a Stihl MS 290? Its a 20", with .325 chain.

I pinched the bar bad a year ago when I was first learning the saw, and it still works OK, but if I even somewhat pinch it a little bit now the nose gets tight and I have to pry open the groove for the sprocket to turn again. Obviously this is not ideal and should be replaced.

I can get the same bar I have now for about $45 it looks like from the dealer, is this the best way to go?


----------



## onetracker (Jul 30, 2012)

jwoair -

a saw shop can probably recondition the bar rail or replace the nose end and save you some $$ there.(depending on the damage that is)

regarding bar length...

do you have an idea of what size logs are gonna be cutting? like... are you gonna be a first class scrounger (like many of us!) or get a load of lengths? 18" will be fine for most of that work and that's what 290's typically come stock with.

i'm even considering a 16" on my 290 to give it a little more zip.

OT


----------



## osagebow (Jul 30, 2012)

+1 on the 18" bar. The 290 I bought had a 20 on it in the store but the dealer recommended I swap it out for an 18", because I said i wouldn't be felling much or cuttting a lot of big stuff. Plus cheaper chains, quicker sharpening, more zip.etc..I think he was right.
I have felled and cut up a 26" and 22" red oak with it, however, without any problems.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2012)

jwoair23, I have the 310 which I run the 18 inch bar on, works great for most of the wood I cut.

zap


----------



## Nixon (Jul 30, 2012)

Try www.baileysonline.com  . They have a decent selection of most anything saw related . Their service ,at least in my experience has always been great.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 30, 2012)

.325 you will be ok with a 20 inch. Now the very best imo is the sthil es bar!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 30, 2012)

I had my choice on bars when i bought the 290. I chose 16" simply because that is all I need.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 31, 2012)

smokinj said:


> .325 you will be ok with a 20 inch. Now the very best imo is the sthil es bar!


 
Unfortunately I don't think Stihl makes an ES bar for .325 chain.  Stihl's Rollomatic E bars are still excellent however.

If you have a bunch of 20" chains already then I'd stick with the 20".


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 31, 2012)

I ran a 20 inch 3/8 standard B&C on my 290 with no problems. It had a muffler mod, but the kerf on 325 is about the same width as 3/8 std, so the cutting drag is basically the same. I never liked running 325 on either small or large mount Stihl saws. Small mount I run 3/8 Picco, large mount I run 3/8 std. I also run a 20 inch mostly on my 310 but it is also modified with the original Euro muffler designed for it.

I run mostly Stihl ES bars, but Oregon bars are fine. I also have several older Aussy GB Ti and pro top bars that I really like a lot that got in a deal from a friend down under, but they are made in China now. Forester used to be good, but they suck now that they are Chicom. If you do not use your saw that much and you have a lot of 325 chain around, I would just get a Stihl E laminated bar for it. As far as I know you cannot get a Stihl ES solid bar with a replacable nose in 325, nor can you get any narrow kerf 325 for a Stihl saw.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 31, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> I ran a 20 inch 3/8 standard B&C on my 290 with no problems. It had a muffler mod, but the kerf on 325 is about the same width as 3/8 std, so the cutting drag is basically the same. I never liked running 325 on either small or large mount Stihl saws. Small mount I run 3/8 Picco, large mount I run 3/8 std. I also run a 20 inch mostly on my 310 but it is also modified with the original Euro muffler designed for it.
> 
> I run mostly Stihl ES bars, but Oregon bars are fine. I also have several older Aussy GB Ti and pro top bars that I really like a lot that got in a deal from a friend down under, but they are made in China now. Forester used to be good, but they suck now that they are Chicom. If you do not use your saw that much and you have a lot of 325 chain around, I would just get a Stihl E laminated bar for it. As far as I know you cannot get a Stihl ES solid bar with a replacable nose in 325, nor can you get any narrow kerf 325 for a Stihl saw.


 
Should be able to get Husky/Oregon narrow kerf .325 on a Stihl but you need an aftermarket bar for it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 31, 2012)

Id swap out for a 16"-18" 3/8" set-up...

But if your looking to keep it cheap, then Forestor on Ebay. B & C kits for about $30 total. I bought 2 and the chains that come on them (3/8" chains) are actually a great cutting chain...

Smaller bar will cover most cuts, along with added benefits. Less cutters to sharpen, higher chain speed, better oiling, etc.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 31, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Should be able to get Husky/Oregon narrow kerf .325 on a Stihl but you need an aftermarket bar for it.


 
Husky bars do not fit Stihl saws. They have different mounts. When I looked a few years ago I never found an NK 325 bar in either large or small format that fit a Stihl. Stihl used to make them, but stopped. I looked online again and found this, an Oregon Micro-Lite 325 NK Stihl large format bar from Baileys. This is a great option for a 260, 270, or a 290:

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=ORF 160MPGD025

It only omes in a 16 inch length that I can find though. It has an 0.050 gauge instead of the standard 0.063 gauge that Stihl .325 bars have. 18 inch would be the size I would want for my 026s. O/w I found the kerf to be way too fat on a 325 to be of any benefit over 3/8 std B&C that I use on them now. I am still looking for a large format Picco bar for Stihl. Stihl used to make and supply them for the 240, but stopped when they found out that chainsaw millers were using them on way larger saws (like 440 and 460s).


----------



## mecreature (Jul 31, 2012)

My MS280 runs a 20 inch bar just fine. I have ran a couple 290 with 20s they are fine also.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 31, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> Husky bars do not fit Stihl saws. They have different mounts. When I looked a few years ago I never found an NK 325 bar in either large or small format that fit a Stihl. Stihl used to make them, but stopped. I looked online again and found this, an Oregon Micro-Lite 325 NK Stihl large format bar from Baileys. This is a great option for a 260, 270, or a 290:
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=ORF 160MPGD025
> 
> It only omes in a 16 inch length that I can find though. It has an 0.050 gauge instead of the standard 0.063 gauge that Stihl .325 bars have. 18 inch would be the size I would want for my 026s. O/w I found the kerf to be way too fat on a 325 to be of any benefit over 3/8 std B&C that I use on them now. I am still looking for a large format Picco bar for Stihl. Stihl used to make and supply them for the 240, but stopped when they found out that chainsaw millers were using them on way larger saws (like 440 and 460s).


 
180MPGD025 is the part number (Oregon) for an 18" Micro-Lite bar that fits large format Stihls. Combine with a loop of 95VP and enjoy.

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 1, 2012)

Amusing. Bailey's did not show that bar/chain doing a search for Stihl bars on their web site, but doing a Google search with that part number showes that Bailey's has them. I also found a bar and chain match with .325 NK for small mount Stihl saws in 16 and 18 inch lengths. These are the Oregon part numbers:

160MPBA074 for using with 62 link chains (small mount Stihl saws, 16 inch B&C)
180MPBA074 for using with 68 link chains (small mount Stihl saws, 18 inch B&C)

This would be a better choice for MS 250 size saws using 325 B&C. I reverted to using 3/8 picco on my MS 250 saws to get better cutting with the narrow kerf, but in those days I could not find a rim drive that would fit the MS 250 in 3/8 picco. Now that the 211 is out they have that rim size for the 250 (same clutch/brake/rim size). They always had a rim drive for the MS 250 in 325.

These small format 325 NK bars are not to be confused with the ones we are talking about for the OP/MS 290 (as well as the Stihl 024/026/260, 270/280, etc.), which have a large format mount. These are the Oregon part numbers:

160MPGD025 for using with 67 drive links (large mount Stihl saws,16 inch B&C)
180MPGD025 for using with 74 drive links (large mount Stihl saws,18 inch B&C)

Note: the above are not available from Stihl as they only make/sell 325 bars and chain in 0.063 gauge (no narrow kerf in 325).


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 2, 2012)

I just buy the Stihl brand bars at my local dealer if I need one.


----------

